# Must Have Flies?



## AKCoastie (Aug 26, 2008)

I was just wondering if anyone had a quick list of flies that would be considered must haves in the gulf area. I'll be heading that way from AK. I haven't had a need for anything other than Clouser Minnows and Egg Sucking Leaches up here.


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

My guess is 90% of the fly fishermen in this area would fish 90% of the time using Clousers, popular colors are the standard chartreuse over white, chartreuse over pink, tan over white, and brown over orange. You can leave the egg-sucking-leaches at home, we have our own, down here we call them politicians. For baitfish imitations I would recommend the seaducer and lefty's deceiver, again in any of the above color combinations, but especially in red head with white body. I would also highly suggest adding a spoon fly of some sort into the mix if you are targeting reds and specks, Dupre spoons are popular. This is ocviously only a partial list but it seems to be what most are throwing, good luck.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Clouser minnows in sizes 2 and 4 in Chart/white, pink/white, any dark back over light belly and for pomps orange/pink.

#2 gummy minnows

pink, orange, pearl, yellow or any combination of these in a gotcha or crazy charlie

green back/white belly deceivers

ANY poppers for blues, jacks and ladyfish for some of the most fun you will ever have on a fly rod

Tan and yellow muddler minnows for shallow water reds and juv. tarpon

I could go on but these seem to get tied on my rods pretty regularly


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

If you plan on chasing some albies (bonita) around then you are going to want some glass minnow imitations. Everyone has their flavor, most of them work fine. The bonita (albies) flies post previous to this has some examples, capt harry I think posted them. All of those patterns look good and gives you an idea of what they are. I use another variation, but like I said it doesnt really matter anything that looks remotely close to a glass minnow they will bite.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Great thoughts from everyone above. I'd also mention one "classic" which is the Seaducer. It's a snapto tie and is at home under the lights, over a grass flat, along a weedline offshorefor dolphin and a bunch of places, in a school of pelagics and even on a tarpon flat. 

The downisde is it's not real durable for toothy guys (but not may patterns are).

If I had to fish one fly I'm not so sure it wouldn't be a Seaducer. Any color will work at various times...just make sure the head is red.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *flyfisher (12/7/2009)*Any color will work at various times...just make sure the head is red.


No thanks, have had too many bad experiences with redheads


----------



## AKCoastie (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for the inputs guys. I just found out I will be heading that way in March. Can't wait for some warm weather fishing.


----------



## Maps (Apr 18, 2008)

The trout hit this contraption pretty good. I don't have a name for it, I justmade it with some deer hair and stuff from the craft store.










Here's a nice one....the trout, not my canoe.


----------

